# Best hoof boots?



## TrailDustMelody

I need to get some hoof boots for my mare. She goes great barefoot but needs protection over our rocky trails. My previous farrier recommended and ordered cavallo-delta boots but they are taking FOREVER to ship and one of my friends has had them rub. So I'm wondering about some others...for those of you who boot, what have you had best success with? (My mare currently does 10-15 miles or week but we want to get up to LDs) Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailDustMelody

[double post...sorry!]


----------



## Aimz

I use easy boot gloves with power straps (all different so I remember which boot goes with each hoof) and 6mm pads on my mare. the pads are not essential but for my mare it improves the fit. I use wides on the front, regulars on the back. 

Once I got the correct sizes they worked perfectly, no rubbing, twisted or lost boots, even at a gallop or big sideways shy. I did loose a hind a few times while working out the correct size and how to get them on! 

Most trail/endurance riders use them in my area on good feet and something with a cable/tightening mechanism for odd shaped hooves

I always use a rubber mallet to set them (tight fit) and for long boggy/muddy rides I might tape the hooves first, as extra insurance

Correct fit is vital with these boots, the tight streamlined fit doesn't allow for flares, long toes, high heals and other distortions don't really work with these boots 

.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOtherHorse

If you are riding fast or long, you will want to use a boot that isn't likely to rub. IMO, your best bests are Renegades, Vipers, Easyboot Gloves, or Easyboot Epics.

I use Renegades and Vipers. One of my horses (TBx with white legs) has very sensitive skin and my Epics will rub her on long rides. I haven't used Gloves, but the gaiter is the same, so I assume the would rub her too. She is not normal. My other horse doesn't get rubs from Epics. I think most wouldn't. But if you have a sensitive skinned horse that is something to consider.

I love the Renegades, and even more so the new Vipers they are coming out with. No rubs, and they stay on through all kinds of crazy terrain, mud, and speed. Plus they are really easy to put on and take off, once you have them adjusted properly.

I think the Gloves are great too, if your horse has proper hoof shape and measurements that they fit like a glove. If they don't fit perfectly you may have boot loss. Also, since they have to fit so snug, some people have a harder time getting them on and seated correctly, hence the rubber mallet. Not a big deal, IMO.

The Renegades/Vipers are more forgiving of less than perfect fit, they are actually designed to fit a bit loose compared to the Glove. 

The Epics are probably the most tolerant of poor fit, since you tighten them down with the cable system. I've successfully used a size too big on a horse and just shortened the cables. However, some people think the cables are hard to put on and take off. I don't think they're bad at all, though I do have to use a hoof pick to get them off (and I stomp the buckle down with my boot to get them on). I used the Epics initially after pulling shoes while the hooves were transitioning and changing size/shape. I still have them as spares if needed, and I use them to medicate hooves.


----------



## pasturepony

I love the vipers and renegades. It took a little bit to get the right fit but they really stay on! And it's great cuz you can go a little big to make up for hoof growth between trimmings. The only thing about the vipers is my Velcro strap was already mutilated after just 2 rides...but they do send an extra with the boot. 

I had 4 pair of Boas all break over 3 weeks and another broke yesterday. . Never again! I had to hand walk her 4 miles back...luckily it broke heading back home and not 10 miles in!

I will be ordering back up Vipers just in case.


----------



## Faustinblack

Renegades and vipers all the way. Best boot, takes a lot for them to come off and they have the best customer service with the manufacturer (trust me, Gina is a god send) and they come in some bright colors. My Vipers are bright lime green.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty

Another vote here for the Vipers. I took them out this weekend on a two day trail ride up in a National Forest. Up hills, down hills, deep sloshy mud and deep sucking bogs, and some nice sandy streams. The only issue I had was sand caught up in the toe area, but it didn't seem to bother Luka at all. I was really pleased with them and he was able to travel at a trot through most all the woods. Oh and I tried the Gloves....I do not want to have to find some rock to have to seat those things should they pop off. They were a pain in the behind to get on in the first place. I love the ease of the Vipers.


----------



## laurapratt01

I love my renegades!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I vote for both Easyboot Gloves and Renegades. It really depends on your horse as well as your willingness to boot :wink: I personally use the Gloves because they work best for my mare (who interferes with a boot that has hardware) and I trim her myself so I can keep them fitting properly. If the Gloves fit correctly they stay on...but that also means the hoof needs to be trimmed/rasped every 2-3 weeks, sometimes even more frequently for horses that grow quick. My friend uses Renegade Vipers and her mare does well in those. She only has the farrier come out every 6 weeks so the Renegades are more forgiving when it comes to hoof growth and fit. We both ride on the same exact terrain (steep hills, boot-sucking mud, etc) and have had the same level of success with both brands of boots. My best advice would be to not choose a boot because someone else said it worked for them, choose a brand that is realistic to work for you and your horse 

Easyboot Gloves & Renegade Vipers doing their job!


----------



## TrailDustMelody

Thanks for all the ideas, everyone! I'm leaning towards EasyBoot Epics or Gloves, or Renegades. The Vipers aren't available yet, right? Does anyone know when they will be out, and should I wait for them? My mare has pretty good and normal feet, though she might have a bit of flare since she is older. I printed the EasyBoot sizing page and I'll go check her now. Thanks again!


----------



## Horsesaplenty

Some of us got the vipers already. I did hear from a friend this week, that they arent selling them right now as they are making a modification.. i didnt call to verify though. I just know that i really cant wait until they make the other size i need!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabLoverCDL

*Hoof boots*

I've only used Renegade boots. My last horse had a very high heel and the boots would not stay on. I hated them! But so many of my friends used them and thought they were great. My newer horse, Romeo, has been barefoot for several years and has a naturally low heel. The Renegades stay on him much better. I also know people who love Easy boot gloves and the new Easy boot back country. I really think it depends on the size and shape of your horse's hoof. Try to find someone to borrow from, so you can see what works best for your horse. Good luck!


----------



## TrailDustMelody

Thanks everyone! I'm leaning towards Gloves + power straps right now mainly due to price. The farrier is coming out next week so I'll see if he has any he could try on. I'm pretty sure my mare is 0.5W on fronts, I haven't measured her hinds. It looks like I could get a pair and straps for $110 on Riding Warehouse. Whee!


----------



## justicehorse

I thought I'd chime in to say I just ordered a pair of vipers this afternoon, so they are available for sale to the public. Gena (Renegade rep) said they'd ship out today and I'd get them by the weekend. I am so excited!!!


----------



## 2SCHorses

If you go Easy Boots, get the Fit Kit first. That will ensure you get the right boot and save a headache. I use the Easy Boot Glue Ons. There are virtually no rocks where we train, so no point in anything but a bare hoof except if I am traveling to somewhere rocky.


----------



## TrailDustMelody

I got the Gloves and power straps. The boots are a bit large for my mare (measured before the trim instead of afterwards...duh) but I will simply exchange them for the next size down. I can't wait to ride with them! Do I need to get my horse used to them at all before we go for an easy trail ride? She's pretty tolerant of stuff on her feet and ankles.


----------



## Joe4d

i let renegades send me the wrong size, sent em back after messign with them a few minutes. HAd EB gloves on the way. I misread chart and ordered wrong size, I am just completely over it. cold hard steel and be done with it. No more gadgets for me . Tried it, got the tshirt, (returned the tshirt) now lets ride, really ride.


----------



## Eole

I think you'll like the Gloves, they are still my favorite. They have to be really tight when you put them on. With the power straps, I never lost any in 4 years. I had rubs with the older gaiter, not with the new model. I still put Chamois cream on the pastern when I go for longer rides to prevent rubs.

I have the Epic: more forgiving in terms of fit, but not as easy to put on.
I like my Renegades, but they're bigger, heavier and prone to cable breaking. But they're the best fit on one of my boys. So it also dépends on hoof conformation.


----------



## malo

what are the vipers? i've never heard about that (but i'm in Europe)

Otherwise, I love Renegades: they are very easy to use, very strong and you can replace the pieces if something breaks


----------



## Joe4d

Vipers, new product from renegade. same basic design. harder thinner plastic. and for some reason the heal captivator just isnt right. Maybe was the size.


----------



## justicehorse

I got my vipers this afternoon, less than 48 hours after I placed my order. Not sure how they differ from the original design, but they look pretty neat and far superior than my old boa boots. I look forward to trying them out tomorrow. My horse is a very good communicator and I'm certain he will let me know what he thinks of them.


----------



## justicehorse

The vipers passed the initial test this afternoon. They were super easy to put on and adjust. I put them through a little walk/trot up and down the paved road until I felt they were fitting well. Then, up/down a decent hill on hard-packed dirt road and a little hacking in the hills off-road. In all, my horse moved freely and the boots did not move or appear to chafe. I was impressed and a little surprised with the traction of slick plastic bottoms. I'll need to do a little bit more tweaking to the fit tomorrow, but I believe these boots will be a good solution for my horse.


----------



## CJ82Sky

oh wow i'd never heard of the renegades or vipers before. i've tried boas (so-so), easyboot epics (horse cantered right out of them even adjusted super tight), and all of the cavello models (worked well, but sometimes rubbed, especially on longer trails and if my horse's hoof shaped changed at all they also came off).

we trail ride a lot in the summer and my arab has pretty round feet. the renegades look and sound great - better than the other's i've tried. oh i forgot we had tried old mac as well but they were just awful. back to renegade vipers - where did you guys get yours? i don't see any option to order them yet on the site?


----------



## justicehorse

I called Renegade's number listed on their website and ordered the vipers that way.


----------



## CJ82Sky

oh cool how much are they and what's the difference between them and the regular renegades?


----------



## TrailDustMelody

Well I had to exchange for a smaller size on the Gloves, but I tried them on my mare today. I was able to get them on without a mallet (lol) but they seemed super snug. I'm pretty sure she thought I was trying to pull her hooves off, trying to remove the boots.  Anyways, she seems to LOVE them. She had the most delightfully surprised look on her face when she hit the gravel. We'll take them for a ride this weekend.


----------



## gunslinger

Dang it! I ordered a new pair of Renegades back in August and asked about the Vipers. I was told they wouldn't be available for another few months and I hear you got them in September.

I would have waited another few weeks had I known...

Miss Lacy already had a pair of Renegades but with 500 miles on then they were starting to show some pretty good wear......So, just like when I was a kid, I'll get her a new pair every fall....


----------



## TheOtherHorse

gunslinger said:


> Dang it! I ordered a new pair of Renegades back in August and asked about the Vipers. I was told they wouldn't be available for another few months and I hear you got them in September.
> 
> I would have waited another few weeks had I known...
> 
> Miss Lacy already had a pair of Renegades but with 500 miles on then they were starting to show some pretty good wear......So, just like when I was a kid, I'll get her a new pair every fall....


I'm under the impression that you can only get Vipers so far (pre-release) if they have your size and color in stock already. (Which is why they aren't officially released yet, I think) I got mine a while ago, and I know the availability was pretty hit or miss then. That might be why you couldn't get them in August.


----------



## justicehorse

I don't know if the vipers are regularly available yet, but I got the impression they were pretty well stocked when I ordered mine.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

I absolutely LOVE my Renegades! Mind you, I don't do endurance riding so much as just mountain trail ride, but the have held up for 3 seasons over shale, bog, rivers and creeks, etc. I would definitely recommend them to anyone just based on my experience of them vs the easy boot!


----------



## Horsesaplenty

I'm going to report again on my vipers. This weekend I did an intro ride on Sat and Sun in Dripping Springs with vipers on the front feet. VERY rocky! Luka did get a bit sore in the rear feet (no boots), but was fine in front. Had a longer 15 miler the next day and found a pair of regular renegades to borrow for his rears. We got a fast heavy storm early Sunday morning. Mucky sticky mud! Did my best to clean his hooves good, strapped the boots on tight and headed out. I had some twisting on a front and rear boot and one popped off (he was spinning around when that happened lol). I spent the first mile just walking out with light trotting when conditions werent too muddy. I only had to readjust 3 times at first, when I realized it wasnt the boots themselves (since mine never twist and i've gotten them wet and in muddy conditions before, but his ft are normally dry when I put them on). Thanks to having rear boots we were able to ride quicker that day and he was comfy  . So try to keep their feet as clean as you can to put them on then you should be fairly good to go! 
Oh and I very much prefer the vipers. Lower profile, better tread, the captivator on the vipers stays much cleaner between the heal bulbs and neoprene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pambam

How do I order these?

I looked on their website but there's no mention of them, I have emailed them, last night, but heard nothing yet, thanks


----------



## Horsesaplenty

you need to call them


----------

